# 11 days, 14 states…



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

and Unlimited memories made!

Note: This will be a long, pic heavy thread!

Just rolled back in from our trip to the Northeast. So happy to be back home safe & sound, but a hades of a trip was had…I hope you all enjoy the “ride along”!

The trip started with an early departure from NE GA @ 3am Friday Sept 30 for the longest single leg of our journey North. First stop was East Stroudsburg, PA for a two night stay to check out the Poconos Mountain region. It was really just a break point on the trip,  it decided to add a day to check the area out since we’ve never been in the area.
This area is the site of the Delaware Water Gap National Recreation Area. Lots of outdoor activities to enjoy in this area.
We stayed in a cabin right on the Delaware river-Directly across the water is New Jersey.




While in the area, we took time to visit the “Worlds largest General Store”-Country Junction & Gray Towers National Historic Site



Day 3, it was time to move on Northward-taking a detour for the day to tour NYC for the wife-but focused on different attractions we hadn’t experienced before-Governors island, Coney Island & Ground Zero most notably…


to be continued…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Continuation of NYC…





The closest we’ve gotten to the Statue of Liberty…Got turned around due to a GPS mishap and happened upon this park in NJ. The wife caught a quick glimpse of the torch through some trees and I turned back around and bam, there she was. Went out to the end of the path and about got blown into the water from the wind to get some pics!


It was cold, rainy & extremely windy in NYC!

More to come!…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Leaving NYC, it was time to head to our actual primary destination point-Lincoln, NH in the heart of the White Mountains. The timing of the trip was strategic to catch the peak foliage for that region, and I believe we hit it just right…!

Day 4:

The “Basin”




The forecast stated that the Great North Woods was at peak, while the White Mountain area was 60-80% to peak, so we ventured further northward-About 20-30 minutes from the Canadian border. It was actually past peak in my opinion, but we happened upon Weeks State Park, which had an old fire tower on the summit you could climb to catch the views. We enjoyed a picnic(upside down apparently!) while at the summit too!




more to come….


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Leaving the State park, we headed east towards Mt. Washington to do a large loop through the region before heading back to the resort.
Caught a few nice shots as the sun was setting and the moon was rising…






Day 5-Was all about Maine-Made our way to the coast for the day…



Stay tuned-this is just day 5, remember!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Up and at it on Day 6, we switched gears and trekked into Boston. The wife and I both have always wanted to catch a Red Sox game and it just so happened that their final game of the season was @4:10, so we took the opportunity to go. Glad we did! Neat experience.
Was another rainy day though…Only days it was rainy was when we hit the big cities other than a brief shower one other day!

Lunched at Faneuil Hall-Even up here in Boston, they had the Bama game replaying just for us Bama fans! ?


On to Day 7…Leaving out of the White Mountain region & headed to the Berkshires in Western Massachusetts for a few days.
a few shots on our way there in New Hampshire & Vermont…

One of my favorite pics of the entire trip. Was hoping to catch a good mirror image shot. Think this one achieved the goal and then some!




Past halfway point now….still lots more to come!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Still day 7, now in the Berkshires, where there’s high tea & crumpets abound! Seriously though, just another mountain area that’s become a touristy area for winter snow sports…
Before heading to the resort, trekked to the summit of Mt. Greylock. There’s a Veterans memorial tower at the top for viewing…From it, you can see the Berkshire(MA), Green(VT), Catskill(NY), & Adirondack(NY) ranges.

This area hasn’t yet started to peak with the foliage, but we were visiting this area since we haven’t before, so no issues there!






Day 8 was just a day to rest up a bit, staying close to the resort area, & traveling into Albany, NY to see what it was all about!

High Lawn Farms, MA



Day 8 continued on next post….


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Continuation of Day 8…

Western MA



Albany

Worlds largest “Nipper”! The RCA dog.


But wait, there’s more!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Day 9, we spent a little time in the Berkshires area before venturing up into the Adirondacks of upstate NY…

Ioka Farms-A maple & beef producing farm located right outside of the resort.
They are the largest Maple syrup manufacturer in MA, but pales in size to the farms in Vermont & New Hampshire. Was a very neat little tour to understand how the syrup is made!

Natural Bridge State Park-North Adams, MA



Heading to the Adirondacks, we stopped in for a history lesson from the Revolutionary War @ Saratoga National Historic Park.
Several of the monuments, etc were under construction, so not many pics of the actual battlefield.

Even had information about my “home” town all the way up in upstate NY!


General Washington was here!



More of day 9, coming up!…


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)

Spent the rest of day 9 in the St. George Area…Kind-of reminded me a little bit of Gatlinburg.
Nice area…Plan to go back sometime to venture more into the area.

Fort William Henry



Trips starting to come to a close, but still a little more to experience!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 11, 2022)

Day 10, we started our trek southward towards NE GA, overnighting in Shenandoah Valley.

But not before making sure the wife checked off another one of her “bucket list” items-Going to the Elephants Trunk Flea Market in CT. This also marked our first time in the state. We’ve been to every state around CT, but never in it so this was a milestone accomplished for us both as well!
Big flea market and we actually found a few items to bring home…


Stop worthy shot of the sun starting to peek over the range with the lake sweating off a little fog on the way to the flea market(somewhere in NY)…


I found something that sparked my interest that was along the travel route to the flea market, so I had to stop & check it out. Bash Bish falls-The biggest waterfall in MA…

Another interesting find as I was heading to Bash Bish falls-Copake Iron Works National historic site…

Holy Kiln!

Another stop along the way to Shenandoah was Gettysburg. Made it to the welcome center just before closing and had about 1 1/2 hours left to take the driving tour-Doable, but definitely plan an entire day or even two for a true experience. I had my focus areas planned out that I wanted to see, and got to see much more still!
Another great history lesson on the trip from a completely different time and war than at Saratoga.


General James Longstreet-Buried right here in Gainesville, GA.
(Not sure why it posted upside down!)


Day 11(Today) was the final leg home-Was going to do the North section of the BRP just below Skyline drive & Roanoke, but the wife and I were truly ready to get to the house!

But what a trip is was…The memories made are irreplaceable.
The states visited or traveled through were GA, NC, TN, VA, WV, MD, PA, NJ, NY, CT, MA, VT, NH & ME!

Appreciate you coming along and I hope you enjoyed the ride!


----------



## ugajay (Oct 11, 2022)

Sounds and looks like a wonderful trip, some great pictures as well!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2022)

A great adventure!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 11, 2022)

Hat Tip ? to a fine trip and photos!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 11, 2022)

Great trip.  The Northeast is beautiful in the fall.  You did a fine job showing it off.  You certainly covered some ground and saw a lot of country.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 11, 2022)

That was an awesome trip! Thank you for sharing. How long did it take?


----------



## Headshot (Oct 11, 2022)

Wow -- what a trip!  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 11, 2022)

Now that’s a trip!


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 11, 2022)

Great trip. Great pictures of the scenery.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2022)

All I can say is....DADGUM.......


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 11, 2022)

Great scenery and looks like a great trip.

That kind of trip would wear me out so bad going back to work would seem like a vacation.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 11, 2022)

Beautiful pics!  You certainly picked a great time to visit!  I worked that eight state region for eight years before being transferred back south in the 90's.  Lots of good reminders of my time there.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks All! Was a much enjoyable trip, for sure



Cool Hand Luke said:


> That was an awesome trip! Thank you for sharing. How long did it take?



11 days in total.



earlthegoat2 said:


> Great scenery and looks like a great trip.
> That kind of trip would wear me out so bad going back to work would seem like a vacation.



It definitely did! We actually headed home a day early for that very reason. Wanted a day to recoup!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 20, 2022)

Might need to get your itinerary,  on my bucket list to take a trip like that


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 20, 2022)

I did almost the same trip last Oct..drove back from Kennebunkport Maine to Rocky Mount NC in one long day..0800 to 0100..saw a lotta the same sites..did you ride the train to the Mt Washington summit in New Hampshire? Beautiful country & so much history..also dont go to Salem Mass. In  Oct..month long witches festival..I think Portland area was my favorite..but also loved Vermont along White River..fished there & in Maine


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 27, 2022)

hawkeye123 said:


> I did almost the same trip last Oct..drove back from Kennebunkport Maine to Rocky Mount NC in one long day..0800 to 0100..saw a lotta the same sites..did you ride the train to the Mt Washington summit in New Hampshire? Beautiful country & so much history..also dont go to Salem Mass. In  Oct..month long witches festival..I think Portland area was my favorite..but also loved Vermont along White River..fished there & in Maine



That is a Haul for a single leg!
I pass through Rocky Mount area to/from my MIL’s in Ohio. Never realized the significance of its history until I watched it literally last night on Barnwood Builders…It’s now a must stop if they are open the next time we head that way!

Didn’t do the train up to Mt. Washington unfortunately. I hear it’s a great experience.
My wife just did a girls trip to Cape Cod in June & part of their itinerary was Salem…She was disappointed! Felt they could have done more to showcase the wikken history.
We were supposed to do the latter part of this trip on the Cape too, but I changed it to Western MA after she booked her trip for June. Glad I did….I like experiencing different things & have been to the Cape before.
Ageeed-Portland was beautiful! It will be awhile before we make it back up that way, but definitely want to go back & travel further North into Maine & Upstate NY more. Not in the cards for at least another 5+ yrs though!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 28, 2022)

I never hit that far north east but I did hit all the way up the east coast before hooking west to upstate New York, all the way to Niagara Falls.
Went to a lot of battle fields, cemeteries and historical sites. Even went to Appomattox Court House and the surrounding landmarks.

Spent 2 weeks up there rambling around the finger lakes and more.

Got some film pics somewhere. We didn't have cellphone cameras back then.

The people of upstate NY are just as country as we are and they generally don't like folks from NYC. Most of the people I met haven't ever been to NYC.

Looks like you had a fun grip!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 28, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Day 10, we started our trek southward towards NE GA, overnighting in Shenandoah Valley.
> 
> But not before making sure the wife checked off another one of her “bucket list” items-Going to the Elephants Trunk Flea Market in CT. This also marked our first time in the state. We’ve been to every state around CT, but never in it so this was a milestone accomplished for us both as well!
> Big flea market and we actually found a few items to bring home…
> ...


It looks like, you and the wife had a wonderful trip.  In June, the wife son, and I took a trip in a motor home to the north east. We visited 20 states in 10 days. The North East is very pretty.  Favorite areas were probably Maine, Vermont and upstate NY.  My son an I caught a few small mouth bass on lake Ontario. They put up quite a fight.

I would go again maybe in fall. June was hot, especially in DC.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2022)

Awesome adventure!! Thanks for taking us along!!!!


----------



## pjciii (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks for taking us along. It really looks like it was a fantastic Trip.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 4, 2022)

Y'all covered some country!  Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 6, 2022)

JonathanG2013 said:


> It looks like, you and the wife had a wonderful trip.  In June, the wife son, and I took a trip in a motor home to the north east. We visited 20 states in 10 days. The North East is very pretty.  Favorite areas were probably Maine, Vermont and upstate NY.  My son an I caught a few small mouth bass on lake Ontario. They put up quite a fight.
> 
> I would go again maybe in fall. June was hot, especially in DC.



Fall is definitely our preferred time to go…Beautiful scenery and the weather is typically much more calm overall.

I bet your trip was a wonderful experience too!
Next time we go up that way will be primarily upstate NY & over to Maine to explore those areas more. Will be a few years for that though as we have general plans for the next couple of years already!


----------

